# Belfast meet up, 24 Nov -NATUROPATHIC ACUPUNCTURE



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone, at the Stork Group in Belfast on Thursday 24 November we have a speaker for the first hour (approx) and after that we will have a chance to catch up.
Thursday 24 November8.00 - 9.00pm (approx) *NATUROPATHIC ACUPUNCTURE*
*Fiona Jennings*
Naturopathy is about using the body's own natural powers of healing. Fiona will focus on 7 areas - diet, water, breathing, environment, sleep, exercise and mind/spirit. She will explain how she combines this with traditional acupuncture and Chinese massage, known as Tuina, in an integrated, holistic approach to fertility.
9.30 - informal, information sharing VENUE: *WRDA, 6 Mount Charles, Belfast **Let me know if you would like to attend - ring 028 90 825677, text 07837 987562 or email me [email protected]* Look forward to seeing you there, Best wishes Sharon Davidson
/links


----------

